# The Rock Shops of Ball Ground



## pez (Jul 31, 2008)

stone cold​


----------



## skiboarder72 (Jul 31, 2008)

to be honest this picture could use some work, its out of focus/blurry and the colors are very weak


----------



## pez (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, you're right- I probably shouldn't have posted that, but it was really tough to get. It was shot through thick dirty glass with only available light. No one is allowed in there since the owner's passing a few years ago. The 90-something-year-old man, Oscar Robertson, owned most of the small N GA town of Ball Ground and was quite a character, owning mineral rights to large tracts of land. But he made his rock shop customers stand outside and point out the riches they wanted to make an offer on. Several buildings lining the street are still _completely full_ of semi-precious stones to this day, all locked up.


----------



## MarcusM (Jul 31, 2008)

pez said:


> Thanks, you're right- I probably shouldn't have posted that, but it was really tough to get. It was shot through thick dirty glass with only available light. No one is allowed in there since the owner's passing a few years ago. The 90-something-year-old man, Oscar Robertson, owned most of the small N GA town of Ball Ground and was quite a character, owning mineral rights to large tracts of land. But he made his rock shop customers stand outside and point out the riches they wanted to make an offer on. Several buildings lining the street are still _completely full_ of semi-precious stones to this day, all locked up.



Wow, interesting story. Sounds like a real nice guy.


----------

